# anyone that can help with my honda rv gen set in s.fla



## tOPDOG1769 (10 mo ago)

it you can help let me know


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It might help if you explain in detail what the problem is.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You put liquified and refined dinosaurs into it and it creates controlled lightning you can use to brighten a room and watch moving pictures on the magic box.
I hope this has helped.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RV gennies are known to only last one year. Beyond that, they're rarely worth fixing.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess I did a good job of maintenance on mine. My Onan 3000W lasted 15 years and then I sold the RV. The only problem I had was a loose connection in one of the harness connections. I never did find it, but a little wiggle would allow it to start.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So, tOPDOG1769. You post a request for info and help, but apparently you haven't checked for responses. Makes me wonder what you're up to.


----------

